# Shirley fabrication



## HisMajesty (Dec 8, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how far the bottom rack of a shirley fabrication straight back is off the reverse flow plate?  Doing research and looking at pictures and videos it appears there is 2" or less.  Also, how tall is the door opening?  24 x 50 maybe 24 x 55 if that makes a difference.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Dec 8, 2021)

Dumb question, but have you called them? 205-799-0251


----------



## HisMajesty (Dec 8, 2021)

I will call them when I am ready to get on the list and send in my deposit.  Before that, I would like to educate myself from other experienced users.  I dont want to waste their time asking silly questions.  I am sure they get enough of that as it is.


----------



## DougE (Dec 8, 2021)

HisMajesty said:


> I dont want to waste their time asking silly questions. I am sure they get enough of that as it is.


If they are a reputable company, they will be more than happy to answer your questions, silly or not, in order to facilitate a sale.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 8, 2021)

DougE said:


> If they are a reputable company, they will be more than happy to answer your questions, silly or not, in order to facilitate a sale.




I agree with this ...


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 8, 2021)

They make a very legit smoker and they maximize the space and they don't compromise functionality, I'm curious to the why of your question?  

If you are thinking of putting coals on the RF and grill in it, I think will need to have a few more shelf tracks in it so get the right height.


----------



## HisMajesty (Dec 8, 2021)

The pictures I have seen looks like the plate is much closer to the lower rack than most other smoker builders.   I'm wondering if this creates much more radiant heat on that lower rack, causing it to cook like my pellet grill.  Heat comes from below and over cooks the bottom if I don't flip it over.   As far as the door opening I just want to know that I have the space and ability to do a whole hog without going with the elevated model.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 8, 2021)

Ah good to know....my copper pot build is about the same distance 2.5 inches above and I don't have to turn it cooks very uniform.  I have also seen many pics of whole hogs done them them.  

That is a topic of conversation I would have with them when you place your order.....


----------



## HisMajesty (Dec 8, 2021)

Thank you for the reply.  I will definitely be talking to them about it when I call them.  It helps to hear from someone else who has something similar that cooks evenly.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 8, 2021)

HisMajesty said:


> I will call them when I am ready to get on the list and send in my deposit.  Before that, I would like to educate myself from other experienced users.  I dont want to waste their time asking silly questions.  I am sure they get enough of that as it is.


Based on their price and backlog I’m absolutely certain they would be happy to answer your questions. Perhaps just consolidate a few prior to calling. There is also a Shirley Facebook group I believe. When I bought my USED 270 Cabinet off a private seller the owners were happy to answer all my questions and send me manuals despite the fact they didn’t make a penny off me. Good companies are built on excellent service.


----------



## civilsmoker (Dec 8, 2021)

HisMajesty said:


> Thank you for the reply.  I will definitely be talking to them about it when I call them.  It helps to hear from someone else who has something similar that cooks evenly.


This is just me but I wouldn't have any reservations getting one of their smokers....There is a newer youtube review on their new patio smoker that gives a very good detailed perspective.

I also have a vertical cooking chamber (with CC and FB gates for heat control, and a coal pan too) very similar to the Shirley as their designs were the inspiration and I LOVE it!!!!


----------

